# Sudden loss of water/pressure



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

I make 4 cups of coffee per day, single shots. Everything was working fine until today when the water from my grouphead had slowed to a drip. I removed the dispersal plate and checked it for clogging, nothing major there, just a thin film. The block itself was very clean, with no build up of scale. I descale twice a year and that seems to keep everything running smoothly. Since I got it in May last year, I haven't performed a backflush. So I ran some water through with the plate removed and there was only a steardy drip from the water hole on the left side (looking at it). I used a paperclip in the holes while the water was coming through, but it made no difference.

Steam is working ok as far as I can tell.

Given the suddeness of the problem, I'm thinking it has to be somewhere further back along the water path. So what are we looking at here? Solenoid? Pump?

Are there any guides showing how to perform major surgery on the machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What machine?


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry, Gaggia Classic.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If I read correctly, you have cleaned the shower screen, but not under the shower screen holder? The holder has 4 holes that water flows through. Remove the 2 Allen bolts and pull off the aluminium puck, revealing the base of the boiler which will have a single hole for water to come out. There is probably baked on coffee residue blocking the water flow between the boiler and the shower screen holder, showing you the importance of regular backflushing!


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> If I read correctly, you have cleaned the shower screen, but not under the shower screen holder? The holder has 4 holes that water flows through. Remove the 2 Allen bolts and pull off the aluminium puck, revealing the base of the boiler which will have a single hole for water to come out. There is probably baked on coffee residue blocking the water flow between the boiler and the shower screen holder, showing you the importance of regular backflushing!


I've removed the shower screen holder and all 4 holes are clear. I used a really small star head screwdriver in the water hole on the boiler to remove any debris that may have collected. When I turned the machine on it just kept making the loud "buzzing" sound it makes when there is no water in the tank. Then I remembered reading that if you turn the steam nozzle on while the water is turned on, the water should come through. That worked. Now the water is coming from the boiler in short bursts. I haven't yet put the shower screen holder back on again and I'm wondering if that is how the water is pumped from the boiler or should it be in a steady stream? Before I reassemble everything.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Just confirming - The water is coming out the steam wand in short bursts (pump issue most likely), or coming out the brew head in short bursts and the steam wand a steady stream?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Flow problem is more likely the solenoid. Dead easy to fix


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Just confirming - The water is coming out the steam wand in short bursts (pump issue most likely), or coming out the brew head in short bursts and the steam wand a steady stream?


The water is coming out of the brew head in short bursts and out of the steam wand steadily.


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Just confirming - The water is coming out the steam wand in short bursts (pump issue most likely), or coming out the brew head in short bursts and the steam wand a steady stream?


The water is coming out of the brew head in short bursts and out of the steam wand steadily.



jeebsy said:


> Flow problem is more likely the solenoid. Dead easy to fix


Okay. Sounds like my kind of problem - easy to rectify







. So is there a guide for the solenoid repair?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html?m=1


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If theres water still coming out of the group head theres still hope that a backflushing with cafiza will sort it out without the need to take the machine apart


----------



## michaelm (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorted. Thanks for the help guys.

the solenoid didn't even look very dirty, but there you go. I'm off to buy a backwashing kit now to stop this happening in future.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice one! The usual rule with a gaggia is if something is broken, rip it apart and clean it! You have the newer solenoid valve that has a tiny outlet hole and is considered to get blocked easily.


----------

